# Japan-Tokio die Zweite , Tipps gesucht!



## Kotzi (25. Februar 2012)

Hallihallo,
der Flug ist gebucht und es steht fest, ende März gehts auf zu den kleinen komischen Menschen die im Sommer so unangenehm nach Fisch müffeln und so tolle Angelsachen basteln.
Ich war schonmal da und war erstmal total geflasht, ein Aufenthalt reicht quasi nicht um alles in sich aufzunehmen.
Da ich letztes mal schon das komplette Touriprogramm durchgezogen habe ,kann ich mich dieses mal auf die Dinge von denen ich weiß dass sie mich Interessieren fokussieren: fressen , kochutensilien bestaunen und Angelläden suchen ( so im Groben jedenfals    ).

Wenn ich wiederkomme gibts natürlich nen kleinen Bericht, aber nun zu den eigentlichen Fragen.

Ums spezifisch zu Erwähnen , ich werde ich Tokyo verweilen und nur per Bahn mobil sein sofern der Vater meiner Freundin nicht dazu gewillt ist Chauffeur zu spielen ( was ich mal stark vermute).

Numero Uno:

Ich habe mich das letzte mal regelrecht blöd gesucht um Angelläden zu finden.
Im Endeffekt habe ich eine total geniale Kette namens Tackleberry gefunden die viele Gebrauchte Köder etc vertickt
aber so n richtig riesiges Anglerparadies wo mich meine Freundin nur mit Seilzug wieder rauskommt habe ich leider nicht gefunden...
Kann mir wer da helfen ? Hat da wer Tipps? Sprich ich suche sowas wie ein Disneyland für Angler.


und nun zweitens:
Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit  dort mal die Rute zu schwingen?
Ich meine damit weder im Tama-River noch in einen dieser Komischen Becken wo man seine 1*1 Meter zugewiesen bekommt sondern vielleicht Meeres angeln?
Wenn ich schonmal nahe an nem Meer Urlaub mache wo die Chanche bestehen könnte auf Fische über 10 Kg zu angeln
dann würde ich das auch gerne wahrnehmen, Bass reizt mich nicht so wirklich genauso wie in der Tokyoter Bucht auf Seabass. Jedoch befürchte ich dass es da in der Ecke um Tokyo eher mau aussieht?
Wie gesagt, vielleicht hat da ja wer Ahnung, und n paar Bilder bring ich auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## outang (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Japan-Tokio die Zweite , Tipps gesucht!*

let me google that 4 u:
http://www.fishingfury.com/japanese-tackle-shops/
:vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Japan-Tokio die Zweite , Tipps gesucht!*

Nichts für ungut!
Aber ich glaube da ist im Moment alles im Wasser verseucht.
Es fließt immer noch genug Radioaktivität ins Wasser und Tokio ist ja nun nicht wirklich weit entfernt!
Trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Kotzi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Japan-Tokio die Zweite , Tipps gesucht!*

Ich muss die Viecher ja nicht futtern, die Strahlung hol ich mir andersweitung durch extern gefangenen Fisch in den Körper ( Sushi) da keine Sorge... es geht allein um die Möglichkeit große Fische zu fangen wenn ich schonmal da bin.

Und die Seite oben kenne ich und war in 2 von diesen Läden, der Bass Laden in Shibuya war nicht auffindbar, der Rest eher unspannend.
Allgemein ist es eher das größere Problem die Läden zu finden da das Adresssystem selbst für Japaner ziemlich schwer zu durchschauen ist, meistens findet sich auf der Homepage eine Wegbeschreibung ausgehend von der nächstgelegenen Bahnstation.

Für Tipps wäre ich wirklich dankbar, oder Tipps wo ich noch fragen oder suchen kann.
Mfg


----------



## Ansgar (9. März 2012)

*AW: Japan-Tokio die Zweite , Tipps gesucht!*

Moin,

das ist aber ein komischer Schnack?
... ende März gehts auf zu den kleinen komischen Menschen die im Sommer so unangenehm nach Fisch müffeln und so tolle Angelsachen basteln.

Wie auch immer - kommt darauf an, worauf Du aus bist. Habe mich da auch bisschen dumm und daemlich gesucht. Am Ende war ich dann meistens bei Sansui. Die 4 Laeden sind alle dicht beieinander. Es sind eigentlich nur 2 - jeweils zwei uebernander. Und so doof waren die eigentlich nicht? In dem Trout shop haben sie mir ne UFM BAckwater mit ner Daiwa Exist in die Hand gedrueckt. Da schlaegt das Herz schon hoeher... Oder wo kriegstest Du sonst schon in 2009 mal ne Morethan BRanzino zu sehen... Der Bass shop ist ueber dem Trout shop neben dem Salzwasser/spinnshop - hab da ein paar Megabass wobbler mitgenommen, war ok...
Der Salzwasser(nicht spin) shop und der Stippshop sind wenn Du aus dem Troutshop oder dem Salzwasserspinnshop rauskommst nach links, ca 100m die Strasse runter und dann schraeg ueber die naechste Strasse (grosse Kreuzung) rueber und gleich auf der linken Seite.

Guck Dich sonst mal hier um - http://www.fishingjapan.net/community/

da findest Du jede Menge info, wenn Du NETT fragst (also nicht "hallo nach fisch riechende kleine Menschen - ich habe mal ne frage" sondern lieber "hallo tollen angelgeraete bauende Menschen - ich habe da mal ne Frage) (die meisten der Jungs sind Amerikanische Soldaten und Englisch Lehrer, aber anyway)
Bezgl fishing wird es schwierig - guiding touren in english sind schwer zu kriegen und so alleine auf eigene Faust ist nicht so ganz easy - aber wird schon....

Cheers
A


----------



## White Carp (9. März 2012)

*AW: Japan-Tokio die Zweite , Tipps gesucht!*

Ich glaube Steffan hat recht, ich wäre auch noch sehr vorsichtig mit der Umgebung rund um Fukushima. Atomare Teilchen können nämlich auch mit dem Wind transportiert werden, sodass überall 
um Fukushima ein Vielfaches an Strahlenbelastung vorhanden ist. 
Auch mit der Wasserverseuchung währe ich sehr vorsichtig. Das Wasser da ist ebenfalls belastet, weswegen ich erst recht keinen Fisch mit zum essen nach Hause nehmen würde. Falls du jedoch trotzdem nach Japan fliegen solltest, würde ich mich ausgiebig erkundigen, und wünsche dir dann viel Spaß und einen erfolgreichen Urlaub.


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Japan-Tokio die Zweite , Tipps gesucht!*

@white carp: Was bitte soll diese unnütze Panikmache da? Erstens will der TE weder gefangenen Fisch dort verzehren geschweige denn mitnehmen, er hat doch kein Wort davon gesagt! Und wegen der Verseuchung wird er sich wohl selbst ausreichend erkundigt haben, selber inGgefahr will er sich wohl nicht bringen, es sei denn er gehört zur "Kategorie Suizid- Urlauber"... Also kommt mal runter, dass Teile verseucht sind und man vorsichtig sein sollte wird ihm klarer sein als uns!


----------



## LAC (12. März 2012)

*AW: Japan-Tokio die Zweite , Tipps gesucht!*

@ Kotzi
Um im land der kirschlüten etwas schnell zu finden, sollte man die japanische sprache sprechen und lesen können. :q Da kaum ein japaner deutsch kann und nur ganz wenige von den vielen menschen englisch. 
So habe ich japan erlebt vor 40 jahren, da war zwar die gegend um tokio noch nicht verseucht wie sie heute ist, jedoch in den unterführungen saßen bestrahlte, verformte menschen und haben mich bespuckt, weil die wenigen langnase die dort im lande waren, meistens amerikaner waren die den kleinen jungen - so nannten sie ihre atombombe -  1945 über hiroshima abgeworfen haben.
Erst wenn sie wussten dass ich eine europäische langnase war, sprach man mit mir. Ich kenne ein wenig das land, da ich mehrmals dort war, habe auch geangelt und da ich einen wagen hatte von süd bs nord und von ost bis west. War eine schöne zeit und ich habe auch reichlich fisch gefangen.

Durch die katastrophen in japan, erdbeben, tsunami und die dadurch entstandene  nukleare katrastrophe vom ATW fukushima ist das wasser sowie die lebewesen in der gegend verseucht. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...zones_zoomed.png&filetimestamp=20110423213359

In einige länder haben sofort geschaltet und ein totales einfuhrverbot von lebensmittel aus mehreren ca, 20 distrikten japans verordnet - dazu gehören auch fische. Tokio ist ja nicht weit entfernz, ca. 200 km südlicher.
Außer dass die fische in der gegend um fukishima kontaminiert sind, ist der fischbestand vor den türen japans um 90% zusammen gebrochen, die fischerei kommt zum erliegen bzw. ist in einigen gebieten schon zum erliegen gekommen. Gestern war auf arte ein interessanter bericht über die quallen, die in den gewässer vor japan vorkommen - diese quallen werden den rest geben.
Nun werden quallen in china ja schon seit jahrhunderten gegessen und fischer aus russland, fangen auch nur noch quallen und verkaufen sie nach japan. Jetzt machen sich die japanischen fischer gedanken ob sie nicht auf quallenfang umsteigen - problem ist, die netzte sind so voll, dass sie zerreissen. Das problem ist, dass dieses massenhafte vorkommen der quallen, den fischen die nahrung nehmen und förmlich dem fischbestand den todesstoß geben. Ein großes problem!

Nun wünsche ich die viel glück beim angeln, dass du schöne fische fängst, nicht dass du berichtest du hättest in japan nur 
japanische pizzas gefangen .:q

Hier mal ein link vom mittelmeer

http://www.arte.tv/de/Quallenalarm-am-Mittelmeer/2732532.html
Link von japan suche ich noch


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. März 2012)

*AW: Japan-Tokio die Zweite , Tipps gesucht!*



LAC schrieb:


> ...Gestern war auf arte ein interessanter bericht über die quallen, die in den gewässer vor japan vorkommen - diese quallen werden den rest geben.
> Nun werden quallen in china ja schon seit jahrhunderten gegessen und fischer aus russland, fangen auch nur noch quallen und verkaufen sie nach japan. Jetzt machen sich die japanischen fischer gedanken ob sie nicht auf quallenfang umsteigen - problem ist, die netzte sind so voll, dass sie zerreissen. Das problem ist, dass dieses massenhafte vorkommen der quallen, den fischen die nahrung nehmen und förmlich dem fischbestand den todesstoß geben. Ein großes problem!
> 
> Nun wünsche ich die viel glück beim angeln, dass du schöne fische fängst, nicht dass du berichtest du hättest in japan nur
> ...



Ich wollt's grad sagen. Den Bericht habe ich auch gesehen, war sehr interessant. Das sah nicht so aus, als ob man dort noch irgendetwas fangen könnte, schon gar nicht vom Ufer aus.
Aber was soll's schönen Urlaub, mich sieht Japan in diesem Leben nicht mehr, aber wenigstens war ich einmal dort(Kyoto).


----------

